# Help, cannot turn off inverter.



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a second hand prowatt sw1400 inverter, when I turned it off this morning the digital display turned off and it beeped but I noticed my phone that as plugged in was still charging. Help!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you plug something else in to test the 240v socket? I think I would be more suspicious of the phone giving wrong info.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

I can plug my freesat box in and that will power up, display on the inverter is off where normally if turned on it shows battery voltage.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If is stuck on pull the fuse on it. Then you can investigate.

dick


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Day 2 into a trip up North so not gonna remove it, I suppose it's better I cannot turn off than cannot turn on.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Perhaps you are just witnessing the slow discharge of the capacitors within the inverter.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> Perhaps you are just witnessing the slow discharge of the capacitors within the inverter.


Don't think it's that Bill, freesat box still powers up today, left it on for a good while to see if power dissipates.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If in doubt - give it a clout!

It could be that a relay is stuck on and a gentle thwack with lump hammer might sort it.

Well, maybe something less dramatic than a lump hammer.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

pippin said:


> If in doubt - give it a clout!
> 
> It could be that a relay is stuck on and a gentle thwack with lump hammer might sort it.
> 
> Well, maybe something less dramatic than a lump hammer.


Left my lump hammer at home, typical! Disconnect power supply then reconnected, working now, strange?


----------

